# HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug?



## GGKauten (Aug 6, 2005)

So I really want to get a full HID system for my 2001 Beetle 1.8T. I have heard that the newer Beetles have HID systems in them. Is there anyways that I can get and HID system on my 2001?
I am not talking about the cheap so called "HID" bulbs you can find on eBay for 10$ with their Xenon gas and what not. I am looking for a true HID system, preferably with the blue-ish white tint rather than the purple tint.
If anyone has done this before I would love to see some pictures and how it was achieved.
More or less I am just curious if this is even possible? Like if I bought the headlight assemblies from a newer model beetle if I could just swap my current headlights with those.
Any suggestions or comments or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug? (GGKauten)*

I have a 8000K HID system, I got them from a place called Hidynamics http://www.hidynamic.com/products.htm
I haven't had any problems with them and they have a 1 year warranty.. Its all plug and play. no cutting and splicing wires to each other. 
These are not the best pics but the only ones I have with the HID's On.
They have more of a Blueish tint in person..

























-B


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug? (GGKauten)*

I have HId in my 2002 Bug (same as 2001 lightwise)....
In Newbeetle.org I put a thread with a ton of photos on how to make th einstalation, my nickname over there is pulgamovil, check it its not imposible but it requires patience and 3 hours and skills since there is not much space in that bay area...

Best Regards


----------



## GGKauten (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug? (-KIX-)*

Are you the thread started over there or is it nested in another persons's thread? cause I looked at all the ones you were a thread starter on and I didnt see it.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug? (GGKauten)*

My car has the factory Bi-Xenon HID headlights (a bargain from the factory, at only $600 for the option). However, my previous NBC had a HID retrofit kit and I just installed a retrofit kit in a friend's NBC this past weekend. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug? (GGKauten)*

I think HID is stupid! Just pray paint some blue on your H1 bulb will work just fine!


----------



## GGKauten (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug? (Lorem)*

Hmmm...HID is stupid....but spray painting the bulbs is not? I mean to each his own and everything...but really spray paint? I mean if I wanted the cheap look I would go for the Xenon knock off bulbs on eBay...but those dont do anything but "change" the color of the already weak ass bulb. I want HID for not only the benefit of a TRUE blue color, but for the benefit of increased viewability.
Spray Paint: Just because you can...doesnt mean you should.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug? (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_I think HID is stupid! Just pray paint some blue on your H1 bulb will work just fine!









if you are serious have you never driven a car with HIDs? the actual lighting difference is much better, the distance and clarity you can see is MUCH better....


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug? (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_I think HID is stupid! Just pray paint some blue on your H1 bulb will work just fine!









Having HIDs himself I believe hes joking..








But I think blue Saran Wrap would look better








-B


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: HID Headlights on a 2001 Bug? (GGKauten)*

Just Jokes! I Got 6000K Philips... Love em! Never going back.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

just paint the headlight lens with a blue sharpie and be done with it.

BTW, I would spend the extra money for a plug and play kit instead of retro fitting. Tho it's cheaper and if done properly can be just as good, I prefer the less hassle and warranty for the extra $100


----------



## GGKauten (Aug 6, 2005)

I want to go with a plug and play system, but what I was thinking, was I could just get the HID system from the dealership and fit it into my car. Would that work?
Or are the headlights between HID and non-HID Bug's different? If someone could put up a picture of what their HID headlight housing looks like (with the lights off) so I could see what they look like, it would help me some what.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (GGKauten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GGKauten* »_I want to go with a plug and play system, but what I was thinking, was I could just get the HID system from the dealership and fit it into my car. Would that work?
Or are the headlights between HID and non-HID Bug's different? If someone could put up a picture of what their HID headlight housing looks like (with the lights off) so I could see what they look like, it would help me some what.

retrofitting is very expensive (easily over $1k in parts alone) and the wiring is not plug-n-play (soldering/splicing involved). Custom harnesses can be purchased through PG Peformance, which I highly recommend if you do go that route.
here's a pic of oem HID (on the right) and the standard halogen headlight:








and the OEM ballasts: 








and the connectors difference (3 pin vs 10 pin, well 9 as there is an open one):








and all the parts involved in oem HID retrofit:


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*

Expensive, yes, OEM seems to fperform better than the retrofits too- all seem to have a horrible beam pattern. You know- a lot of scattered and wasted light. That's because they use the lens and reflectors which designed for the halogen bulb- and particualrly the NA spec which has a horizontal line across the middle then lens, use to splash some light to the sides.


_Modified by 13minutes at 5:17 PM 8-10-2005_


----------



## GGKauten (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (gt2437)*

Thats beautiful, thats exactly what I needed to see.
New plan: Find a totaled, rear ended NB, and weasle for their HID system...housings, ballasts, and random wiring. Then get the harnesses from PG Performance to make it completely plug and play.
Is there anything I am forgetting or missing?


_Modified by GGKauten at 9:14 PM 8-10-2005_


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

wow! I now hate all of you with HID's! Those pics in the start of the thread make me realize how badly i need to break down and buy some HID's. They look so sick lite up in the beetle headlights! Whats the average price of some after market ones? And what are some good after market ones?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (GGKauten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GGKauten* »_Thats beautiful, thats exactly what I needed to see.
New plan: Find a totaled, rear ended NB, and weasle for their HID system...housings, ballasts, and random wiring. Then get the harnesses from PG Performance to make it completely plug and play.
Is there anything I am forgetting or missing?

_Modified by GGKauten at 9:14 PM 8-10-2005_

Good luck finding a wrecked NB/NBC with the factory HIDs. There are very few of them produced!


----------



## GGKauten (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

Well I realize this may be an almost unsurmountable feat, but if it means keeping it as close to factory as possible, thats what I want. I wouldn't mind paying for the parts from the dealership if I didnt know what the markup is on dealership parts, but I do...and thus am not ammused with paying their overhead just because they have a controlled market on the OEM parts.
Dealership = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Edit: That is one REALLY REALLY angry smiley face! I just stopped and sort of watched him for a minute....WOW! He is really going at that brick wall!


_Modified by GGKauten at 2:00 AM 8-11-2005_


----------

